# 3 Lynskeys vs. Litespeed Xicon



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, so the Lynskey options are the Cooper, Sportive, and R230 against the Xicon. 

First a little background- I am helping a friend look for roadbike that he can ride in comfort. He was originally looking at the Specialized Roubaix Rival Compact but I successfully talked him out of it (I hate Specialized as a company). Now he is primarily considering the Bianchi Infinito. But I think he would be better served with a quality Ti frame. So I am showing him a few options by Lynskey and Litespeed. Between the Xicon and the 3 from Lynskey, which is the best for him? As I stated, he wants a bike that he can ride all day. He is 5'11" and about 190 lbs. He has long(er) arms so I am thinking the the R230. What say the masses?


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> Ok, so the Lynskey options are the Cooper, Sportive, and R230 against the Xicon.
> 
> First a little background- I am helping a friend look for roadbike that he can ride in comfort. He was originally looking at the Specialized Roubaix Rival Compact but I successfully talked him out of it (I hate Specialized as a company). Now he is primarily considering the Bianchi Infinito. But I think he would be better served with a quality Ti frame. So I am showing him a few options by Lynskey and Litespeed. Between the Xicon and the 3 from Lynskey, which is the best for him? As I stated, he wants a bike that he can ride all day. He is 5'11" and about 190 lbs. He has long(er) arms so I am thinking the the R230. What say the masses?


Lynskey Performance - Cooper vs R230... What are the differences? - YouTube
Here is a video comparing the Cooper and R230. Search Lynskey on youtube and there are endless videos on Lynskey topics.

R230 is probably the answer.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a R230. Like what Lynskey has advertised, it's very comfortable on long rides. I have done several centuries on my R230 and felt no discomfort after each century ride. I think the curved seatstays really helped.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Litespeed, LYNSKEY for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I own a Helix and I LOVE my bike. Just incredible.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

R230 ... love mine.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

The R230 has a longer top tube than the Sportive so if he has long arms and a torso, the R230 would be my choice between the two.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

dekindy said:


> Lynskey Performance - Cooper vs R230... What are the differences? - YouTube
> Here is a video comparing the Cooper and R230. Search Lynskey on youtube and there are endless videos on Lynskey topics.
> 
> R230 is probably the answer.


Yep I saw that just today. I agree too- think that this might be the best one for him. He almost pulled the trigger last month when Lynskey had the one day sale on the Cooper 105 for $2000. He left me a message that night of the sale and said he will get it if I would talk him through the purchase but we were not able to talk before the sale ended. Probably all for the better since I do think the R230 or Sportive might be the better option. But what about the Xicon? It seems like Litespeed's equivalent to the R230.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't help you with the decision, just getting information. I figure since Lynskey is owned by the founder of Litespeed, best to go with the best so I would lean toward Lynskey unless you can get a really fantastic deal on a complete bike from an LBS.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a Litespeed Icon and I think it's a fantastic bike, far better that my Trek 5200.
Litespeed tend to get a bad rap on these forums, I have no complaints about mine.
I think it's as good as any TI frame you can buy, the welds a perfect the geometry and alignment are spot on What more do you want?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Litespeed sucks. They took an iconic titanium builder and turned it into a purchaser of Chinese carbon generic frames. They drove Merlin into the ground and killed it. Litespeed doesn't deserve to exist.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Litespeed sucks. They took an iconic titanium builder and turned it into a purchaser of Chinese carbon generic frames. They drove Merlin into the ground and killed it. Litespeed doesn't deserve to exist.


Oh dear. I might not sleep tonight, I feel responsible.
It's all my fault, I didn't realise that was the case.
My Icon will be going on E-bay tomorrow, I need to clear my conscience.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

giosblue said:


> Oh dear. I might not sleep tonight, I feel responsible.
> It's all my fault, I didn't realise that was the case.
> My Icon will be going on E-bay tomorrow, I need to clear my conscience.


Good choice. You should always base your bike decisions on advice from misanthropic bastards on the internet.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I've read, he might be hatin' life if he ever had a warranty issue with litespeed. Lynskey on the other hand seems to have great customer service. 
1 vote for the 230.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Litespeed sucks. They took an iconic titanium builder and turned it into a purchaser of Chinese carbon generic frames. They drove Merlin into the ground and killed it. Litespeed doesn't deserve to exist.


No, the market did that. If you're a bike company and don't have gee whiz carbon frames, you aren't going to fare well. Unfortunately, it's what people want. I recall the "real" Litespeed (owned by Lynskey) selling aluminum frames they were probably buying from China near the end. I rode my 1999 Litespeed Ultimate to work today. I love that bike and find it sad that a company that used to be synoymous with titanium now only has two titanium frames on the market in limited sizing. But that's business. It's like my LBS. They love steel frames and Campy components. The guys there drool over my Eddy Merckx Corsa. Is there a single bike with Campy in the shop? Nope. Steel bikes? Not a one, unless you count a $400 hipster single speed.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

another vote for lynskey. I love my R330.

somewhat related considering what you dissuaded him from buying: I rented a '11 roubaix sram apex last week on vacation to do 50 miles around Austin. Not completely comparable (Apex vs. Force, CXP-22's vs. Soul S3.0's, specialized armadillos vs. Conti GP F/A) but the roubaix felt kind of dead, and numb vs the Lynskey.


----------



## densng (Oct 3, 2011)

All day long riding? How about Moots? Vamoots is a good choice.....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

densng said:


> All day long riding? How about Moots? Vamoots is a good choice.....


Out of his price range. Personally, I would love a Moots.


----------



## densng (Oct 3, 2011)

What is his budget then? Can he save the amount from wheelset or groupset for a better frame? Since having a better frame will be a good start to him. You may also check the geometry of vamoots, which is excellent for all day long riding.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

charlox5 said:


> another vote for lynskey. I love my R330.
> 
> somewhat related considering what you dissuaded him from buying: I rented a '11 roubaix sram apex last week on vacation to do 50 miles around Austin. Not completely comparable (Apex vs. Force, CXP-22's vs. Soul S3.0's, specialized armadillos vs. Conti GP F/A) but the roubaix felt kind of dead, and numb vs the Lynskey.


My wife rented a Tarmac SL3 when we were in Kona and she liked it a lot. She couldn't say whether she liked it better than her Titus Ti. IMHO, carbon (even good carbon frames) has that slightly dead feel compared to good Ti and steel frames. I love my Colnagos and original Fondriest TF1 but I actually like the feel and ride of both my steel frames just a tad bit better. Still, when I want to hammer on my Saturday group rides, I ride my carbons.


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

The R230 is the most comfortable bike frame I've ever owned. For some reason, it's also the fastest, more so, than my Cervelo. If money was no object and I could own any frame out there, I would have to go with the R230. I can ride more miles on this frame than any other I have owned. With Sram Red, Mavic K Elites and Fizik Alliante CF, I have her at 16.5 lbs. w/ pedals.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

densng said:


> What is his budget then? Can he save the amount from wheelset or groupset for a better frame? Since having a better frame will be a good start to him. You may also check the geometry of vamoots, which is excellent for all day long riding.


He wants to be at $3,000 or so. The R230 w/ rival/force mix or 105/ultegra mix can be had for around that. The Moots frame alone bumps up to his budget. 

Plus the Vamoots' geometry is not really for that type of riding. It may be comfortable enough for all day riding for you, the experienced rider. But the short headtube relative to toptube make for a racier fit and the beefy chainstays make for a stiffer ride for old farts like him just getting into cycling. Remember, he wanted something like the Spesh Roubaix geo. It seems to me that the R230 is closer to the Roubaix than just about any other off-the-shelf Ti out there.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynskey owners please add some size info. I'm thinking of buying a Lynskey but I'm not sure whether I'd need a S or M. If you could state your height and which frame size you're riding, and how it fits that would be very helpful. I'm 5'7'' and currently riding a 2006 Lemond Zurich 53 cm frame with a 54.5 effective top tube length. I feel a little stretched on it and recently put on compact bars with a 90 mm stem to shorten the reach. I want to make sure I get the right size Lynskey.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm 5'10 and i'm riding a M. doesn't really line up with the size charts, but based on stack and reach numbers obtained by my fitter, it works out. I'm also a long torso/short leg type.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks!. That's good to know but adds to my confusion because the size charts say the M is for riders 5'6'' to 5'8".


----------



## densng (Oct 3, 2011)

jspurlin said:


> Lynskey owners please add some size info. I'm thinking of buying a Lynskey but I'm not sure whether I'd need a S or M. If you could state your height and which frame size you're riding, and how it fits that would be very helpful. I'm 5'7'' and currently riding a 2006 Lemond Zurich 53 cm frame with a 54.5 effective top tube length. I feel a little stretched on it and recently put on compact bars with a 90 mm stem to shorten the reach. I want to make sure I get the right size Lynskey.


Suggest you to go through the basic self bike fit measure first(of course, it would be great to do it in shop), you can provide these measures to Lynskey online help(during office hour) and chat with them, they are useful to your enquiry on size and questions.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I tried that. I asked Jack, one of the sales reps there, if he would give me his recommendation on size based on all my measurement data, and he declined to do so. I was disappointed because I've read all the reviews of Lynskey bikes on another forum (the one linked to the Lynskey web site) and several people commented on how helpful the folks at Lynskey were in putting them on the right size frame. I am really confused why he wouldn't help me out. He did tell me that his wife rides a S and if I can come to Chattanooga he'll let me ride hers. Basically I feel like he told me to figure out on my own what size I need then they'll be glad to sell me one, which is so different from what I expected after reading the other reviews.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

That's weird. Mike was very helpful on everything, but I guess I pretty well knew what I needed in a size from comparing geometry tables of the Lyskeys to three or four bikes I'd test ridden. He was tracking down measurements that aren't listed on their website just so I could be sure I was getting what I expected. 

What I did was test ride as many bikes as I could and decided that carbon was cool, but not timeless. A bike at that price range should be either a tool for money-making, or something that will last physically and stylistically for more than a few years. The measurements of the test ridden bikes were all lined up next to the cooper and sportive measurements. If I recall correctly, nothing was more than 1/2 centimeter or 1/2 degree from the corresponding size in the Cannondale, Specialized and Giant bikes. That 1/2 centimeter can easily be made up with a longer stem or pushing the seat back a hair. 

Just be willing to spend some time drawing up tables from the bikes you know fit, or would fit you well with a stem adjustment. 

Good luck.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Go with Lynskey R230*

I'm a proud owner of a Lynskey level 3 road bike. The frame itself is very similar to the R230. The curve seat stay tube is awesome! You will Not lose any speed vs the Cooper. The R230 is an outstanding frame! Keep your legs Fresh day after days.
My level 3 is build up with Shimano 7800 dura ace with compact crandset, Mavic K10 wheelset. It just flys up the hills and corners like on rails during decent! On the flat is fast, fast, fast! 
Go with Lynskey (company web) and check out the daily special-build up bikes at deep discounts! Only bike your friend will ever have to buy, the weldings is a work of Art. Litspeed? Way too many complaints...


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

I might try to engage with Don Erwin or someone else. Jack wasn't rude or anything, just not helpful. It seems if he really wanted to sell me a bike, he'd be eager to help me choose the size, and I had all the measurements ready to send to him. He just said he would not be able to recommend a size and referred me to the Competitive Cyclist fit calculator. I also asked some questions about the helix frame and he didn't even answer them at all.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm.... Sounds like Jack was watching the phones while someone was at lunch. Maybe he just didn't know and didn't want to give you bad info and didn't want to admit he didn't know either. I would call back and talk to someone else and at the end, politely mention your convo with Jack.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I know Jack and I wouldn't fit someone over the phone either. While he could get you on a bike without actually fitting you to the actual bike it could still not be right. I think you would have much less respect for Jack and Lynskey if they put you on the wrong size bike. I've personally purchased 5 bikes from Jack and he was always more then helpful but I know my fit numbers so it was never a question of what size.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

I own a Lynskey Sportive and am very happy with the ride and handling. I am not a racer, more of a longer ride guy, centuries and metrics mostly. I'm six feet and ride a large, and my LBS said it is almost a perfect fit. I have been professionally measured and the shop gave me a hard copy of the dimensions, so I could just match them up with Lynskey's.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, we're not talking about a custom fit job here and I wasn't asking for recommendations on stem length or anything like that, just "if I send you my measurements - height, inseam, thigh, torso, thigh, arm, can you tell me whether a S or M frame is the right frame size for me?" and his answer was "No, I would not be able to do that." Frankly I was surprised by that response. That shouldn't be too hard for the guys who are building the bikes. Obviously they've thought about that since they have a size chart on their website (based only on height). But please understand, I'm not trying to trash Jack. Since I didn't get the kind of information I needed from him, I asked for feedback from people who already own Lynskeys about how they fit. That's what I wanted this conversation to be about, not the quality of their customer service. I'll just have to work with that. One person already said they are 5'10" and ride a size M, even though that size chart says M is for people 5'6'' to 5'8." I'm 5'7''' and my current bike, which I was fitted for when I bought it, seems a little long for me even after switching to a shorter stem so I don't want to end up with another too-long bike again. Ultimately I guess I have to get on one and see which size works for me, maybe make that trip to Chattanooga.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

GA 1911, That sounds like what I should do. Can you tell me what type of fitting process/method was used for you? One shop not too far away ffrom me has a pretty sophisticated method which takes 2-3 hrs to do. They charge $275 for it but are having a sale now for $140. Another shop which advertises that it will not allow anyone to leave their shop without a perfect fitting bike, charges $100/hr, no matter how long it takes, but I think they use tape measures and rely on years of experience rather than fancy computer programs.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

The fitting involved a device I stood in that was hooked to a PC. I stood in the machine and the tech moved sensors to differnt points on my body neasuring my torso, arms, legs, overall height, etc. I didn't pay for the fitting, it was part of a bike fitting during the purchase of a new bike, but I think this shop charges $100 for the service. They printed everything out in a chart and gave it to me, so I refer to it when looking at frames.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

jspurlin said:


> GA 1911, That sounds like what I should do. Can you tell me what type of fitting process/method was used for you? One shop not too far away ffrom me has a pretty sophisticated method which takes 2-3 hrs to do. They charge $275 for it but are having a sale now for $140. Another shop which advertises that it will not allow anyone to leave their shop without a perfect fitting bike, charges $100/hr, no matter how long it takes, but I think they use tape measures and rely on years of experience rather than fancy computer programs.


both ways work, whether it's retul or some other computer system, or just tape measures and wisdom--good fitters tend to have very loyal customer bases. but to get the definitive answer on what size bike to get, it would be a good idea to get fitted before dropping money on a frame. research past customers' feedback to get a feel for which fitter you want to use.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

jspurlin said:


> GA 1911, That sounds like what I should do. Can you tell me what type of fitting process/method was used for you? One shop not too far away ffrom me has a pretty sophisticated method which takes 2-3 hrs to do. They charge $275 for it but are having a sale now for $140. Another shop which advertises that it will not allow anyone to leave their shop without a perfect fitting bike, charges $100/hr, no matter how long it takes, but I think they use tape measures and rely on years of experience rather than fancy computer programs.



Getting a fitting done is the best way to go. My Lynskey R320 is a M/L and Im' 6' tall. I have a long inseam but a short torso so even though the Lynskey chart say I should be on a large I still only run a 100mm stem on a M/L. BTW I have been sized using a Fit Kit, Wobble not and a Retul fittings.


----------



## densng (Oct 3, 2011)

If Lynskey do not provide you a good service, you may consider other brands, like moots, seven, KE... From some rumors in taiwan forum, there is an US brand Titanium bike company, import the product from China directly, hand brush or put laser writing on frame in US, and say, made in US. 
As we are paying a premium price for Ti frame, we shall expect high quality tubing, welding... in US, but not China.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Please do tell, Chinese Ti frame?*

What is the name of that company where the Titanium frame is made in China???


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

wai11111 said:


> What is the name of that company where the Titanium frame is made in China???


Habenero


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> Habenero


does Hab claim their frames are made in the US? I didn't think they did but if so, I don't see how they could get away with that, as I've read that the rules in the US are much stricter than the EU.

When the poster made that claim, I was thinking of a more nefarious scenario where a well known US company was outright lying to the consumer.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> does Hab claim their frames are made in the US? I didn't think they did but if so, I don't see how they could get away with that, as I've read that the rules in the US are much stricter than the EU.
> 
> When the poster made that claim, I was thinking of a more nefarious scenario where a well known US company was outright lying to the consumer.


From habaneros tech page:
Why Habanero?

To be honest, there are not many bad titanium frames out there. I can't think of a single titanium frame from a major manufacturer that isn't a nice frame. So why should you buy a Habanero? There are several compelling reasons.
Build quality. The frames are fabricated by an honest-to-goodness aerospace builder in China, not some cookie-cutter bike frame factory. The welders are aerospace certified and have 10-15 years of experience (compare that with most builders). Their attention to detail and experience shines through in the fantastic single pass welds, and in the construction and alignment of all of the frame's components.* They're also a great group of people that I am honored to work with.* Plus, having lived in and traveled to China over the last 10+ years, I've seen the difference that the free market economy is making in the lives of the Chinese people, and I'm proud Habanero is a (small) part of that.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

if you want a Litespeed, buy a Lynskey...
if you want a Merlin, buy a Seven...

truth of the matter is that as a guy running a business, investors and stakeholders pushed for profit/growth and the only way to satisfy is to expand the product line. Not everyone can afford a titanium bike nor is a titanium frame the most chosen option for racing, If they wanted to sell more bikes, adding options with different materials was the the only decision they could make, 

I don't blame the folks at Litespeed or Merlin for making the business decisions they did. I can say that I'm glad to see the folks both at Lynskey and Seven though for focusing in on their love and holding true to their passion of building the best titanium bikes they can build. 

I'm currently selling off some vintage stereo equipment, old bike projects and parts, etc, and putting a little money away each month as I'm aiming for an R230 myself...a nice Ti frame will be a once in a lifetime purchase for me..I'm 42 and expect to ride this bike until a catastrophic life event occurs. 

I'm choosing the R230 over the others as it has everything you'd want for long distance comfort...the geometry of the Cooper is aggressive and the Sportive lacks the replaceable deraileur hanger...

hope this helps!
Joe


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Than again, most carbon frame are made in China and riders are paying $5K or so for it... Company should just be honest and stamped it on the frame. i know it may lower the cost with the China info, than again, we all know only handful of frame (Treck top end frames) are made in U.S.A.


----------



## paul y. (Apr 7, 2008)

Go for the Lynskey, you won"t regret it.
R210 4 years.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I went with the R340 and couldn't be happier. It was twice the wait time that they said (4 months instead of 2 this was frustrating) but I believe was worth it. I was fitted at the Lynskey dealer 100 miles from my house and they were very helpful. I am 5'6" 135 lbs with a 30" inseam and went with a small which has a 53 cm top tube. I use an 80 mm +/- 6 deg stem and set back post. Fits great and makes me want to ride the bike, I love it!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

jspurlin said:


> Thanks!. That's good to know but adds to my confusion because the size charts say the M is for riders 5'6'' to 5'8".


Yea ignore that sizing chart, go by the actual frame geo. It seems to recommend frames on the larger side of the spectrum. I'm long torso'd and a medium with a 105mm-110mm stem works perfectly for my dimensions.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Litespeed sucks. They took an iconic titanium builder and turned it into a purchaser of Chinese carbon generic frames. They drove Merlin into the ground and killed it. Litespeed doesn't deserve to exist.


Litespeed does not own Merlin the parent company of both does.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

darwinosx said:


> Litespeed does not own Merlin the parent company of both does.


That's a silly distinction. American Bicycle Group IS Litespeed. Merlin, Tomac, QR were all added later. Of course, Merlin isn't owned by Litespeed or ABG anymore; neither is Tomac.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> That's a silly distinction. American Bicycle Group IS Litespeed. Merlin, Tomac, QR were all added later. Of course, Merlin isn't owned by Litespeed or ABG anymore; neither is Tomac.


No you are silly. A silly little man. 
ABG was the parent company of both Litespeed and Merlin among other brands.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 17, 2008)

I recently ordered a Helix, much as another poster wanting durability to go with performance for the price paid. I compared the Helix geometry with my current bike. After test riding many bikes, originally planning to go carbon, I found a cockpit that fit me very well, better than the current bike. 

When I decided to go Ti, I emailed Jack with the geometry of the more ideal bike and asked him to compare and he agreed they were very close. Number wise I know there are close but I'm not experienced enough to know how much difference 1/2 degree in an angle will make. It would be very difficult for Lynskey to start from nothing, so I would do the same, test ride some bikes, find out what fits and (as I will do), make some purchasesfrom the LBS that made it possible to do the test rides.

Not all fitters are the same. A year ago I went though a computer based fitting with motion detection sensors when I changed over from SPD to SPD-SL cleats and new shoes. The cleats were fitted and the analysis said I was in range on almost all parameters of the fit and the only change made being a small adjustment to the saddle height. Long story short, I had hamstring, ankle and a knee issue over the next 6 months. 

The fitter was not helpful post fit and on my own I slightly lowered my saddle towards the original setting which solved the hamstring issue, adjusted the outward position and angle of one cleat (the other side was spot on) and installed generic orthopedic inserts into my shoes which got rid of the ankle problem. I also now use the inserts in my running and walking shoes. 

I believe the fitter was probably correct for the ideal seat height but my tight hamstrings wouldn't tolerate it (working on stretching them out). He screwed up on one of the cleats and didn't want to deal with it and at the start of the fit I told him to check for pronation, to see if I needed shims and he just blew it off. 

Regardless of what happened the first time around I plan on working with another fitter for the new Helix and am postponing buying, seat post, stem and bar until I get the frame so the fit will be the best that can be had using standard geometry.

Lynskey has a performace guarantee and if the standard geometry doesn't work they will take my purchase and credit towards custom. It would be an expensive option to execute but's it great to know the process is not a dead end. 

Here's a chance to say thanks to both Jack and Don of Lynskey for help in getting to the point of making the purhase.


----------



## giantdefy2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im 5'7", 31 inch inseam. I have a Medium Cooper. I chose it for the taller head tube. At your height of 5'7", its like choosing between a Tarmac (race bike) or a Roubaix (comfy). If you want race geo, the Small will fit you, or if you want the comfy taller headtube, get the medium. I have 15mm of stack on mine with the stem level, seat height at 70CM, gives me about a 1 inch handle bar drop from a level saddle.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

*lynskey or litespeed*

What would you do. Adrenalinebikes.com has a sale until the end of February on the Litespeed Xicon. $3349 with full Force or Ultegra with ok wheels. Lynskey has the R230 with full Force for $3599. Now for some people 200 bucks in difference should not be a deal breaker. But considering I worked my wife up from a $2500 budget to this price range, $200 bucks could break the camels back so to speak. What would you do?


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*R230 with Sram Force!*

Is the way togo! Tell her, you'll put in the rest and it'll be her Birthday gift!!! The bike will last forever! Sram Force is very closed to the Red with lots of carbon details. Xicon may look the same but if you ever have problems, Lynskey will back it up with no question ask and the welding is top notch!


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Be the few...be proud!*

I see litspeed all the time here in Chicago and California. But when follow cyclist see my bike, I alway get stop..."Hey, is that a Lynskey custom"? You get the story...


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

The xicon is closer in spec to the cooper. The R230 is a much more advanced frame (double and triple butted tubes). Is that worth the $200 premium? Only you can answer that.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

pilotcarter said:


> What would you do. Adrenalinebikes.com has a sale until the end of February on the Litespeed Xicon. $3349 with full Force or Ultegra with ok wheels. Lynskey has the R230 with full Force for $3599. Now for some people 200 bucks in difference should not be a deal breaker. But considering I worked my wife up from a $2500 budget to this price range, $200 bucks could break the camels back so to speak. What would you do?


to me, the customer service and quality control from lynskey is worth the extra $200. If adrenaline will let you swap out to a cheaper wheelset and pass along some savings, that might be an idea.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Not to muddy the waters or anything, but I just looked at Litespeed's web site. The Copenhagen is one sweet looking ride. It has a perfect geo for touring or long distance.

My buddy has a R230 and it is one sweet bike. He's very comfortable on it and loves it.

He's 5' 8" and bought a medium.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

Well after reading about some bad warranty responses, mainly from this last year on Litespeed, I have made my mind to go with Lynskey. Now for some more questions. Do I spend the extra 175 and get the milled finish or go with the stock? By the way big shout out to Don Erwin at Lynskey, and Matthew at adrenaline. They both spent a great deal of time with me answering questions.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey pilotcarter,
Don Erwin is the man. He is really good. He might be able to knock off the $200 if you tell him your dilemma. BTW, I would go for the milled finish.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanks*



Ride-Fly said:


> Hey pilotcarter,
> Don Erwin is the man. He is really good. He might be able to knock off the $200 if you tell him your dilemma. BTW, I would go for the milled finish.


Ride-Fly.....................do you fly?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

pilotcarter said:


> Ride-Fly.....................do you fly?


Used to. Furloughed from the world's crappiest airline- United. Recently stopped flying hercs for my Guard unit. 

What do you fly?


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

Citation X and a Challenger for a 135 company. But I'm furloughed NetJets as well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

pilotcarter said:


> Well after reading about some bad warranty responses, mainly from this last year on Litespeed, I have made my mind to go with Lynskey. Now for some more questions. Do I spend the extra 175 and get the milled finish or go with the stock? By the way big shout out to Don Erwin at Lynskey, and Matthew at adrenaline. They both spent a great deal of time with me answering questions.


Good choice!:thumbsup: Both my latest Pro 29 and Cooper CX have the milled and its very close to the brushed finish. The brushed just follows a straighter pattern but both can be easily touched up with a green scotchbrite pad. Get the milled finish.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a Cooper with the milled finish. The milling is worth the upgrade in my opinion, it's a bright scratchy finish rather than the dull gray finish. I went with the white decals rather than black, just to be a little more different (although I seem have the only Lynskey in town so far).

BTW, I'm 5'10" and got the M/L. Fits perfects. My old Trek had a 56cm TT, and this bike has 55.7cm TT. Stem is almost slammed on the headset to get it low enough, but it works and looks racy that way.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

Well thanks for the help. I am placing my order for the R230 (large...I'm 6'3") "milled" tomorrow. Looks like life will be terrible over the next 3 months as I wait for my bike. Oh well, one more MS150 on my Trek 1600. Funny thought though...I did look at my stem and saw all those old inspection stickers and actually thought about transferring them over. 

BTW thanks again Don at Lynskey for all your help.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

pilotcarter said:


> Well thanks for the help. I am placing my order for the R230 (large...I'm 6'3") "milled" tomorrow. Looks like life will be terrible over the next 3 months as I wait for my bike. Oh well, one more MS150 on my Trek 1600. Funny thought though...I did look at my stem and saw all those old inspection stickers and actually thought about transferring them over.
> 
> BTW thanks again Don at Lynskey for all your help.


Hey carter! Did your frame arrive yet? IF so, let us know how you like it. Lynskey jsut had a great deal on the R330 with full 105 and industrial milled finish for $2500. Now they are out of most sizes. 

BTW, to my original post, the guy decided not to buy a bike at this time. He had to loan his saved funds to a family member so he his forgoing his bike purchase.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually it's funny that you ask because UPS is supposed to deliver it tomorrow 7/11. Didnt take as long to get as your Dean I see. Placed the order in Feb and taking delivery in July. R230, ENVE 2.0 fork, full SRAM Force, with the Corsa Vuelta lites. I plan on doing an "unboxing" video, as I paid for them to build it. I'll post with a link once I get it loaded up.


----------



## jspurlin (Jan 3, 2009)

Pilotcarter, please post an update after you've ridded the bike a few times. I've been thinking about an R230 for a couple years and haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'd love to hear a new ride report.


----------



## pilotcarter (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of posts. I received the bike two weeks ago and put 100 mi on it in 3 days. All I can say is WOW. Responsive, quick, and stable. I was so amazed at how much the Ti reduced the road vibrations, I found myself searching for rough patches of road to test it out. BTW My video camera gave me fits but I did take pictures of the unboxing. I'll post them once I get back home from a business trip. Here are my specs
R230 (L) I'm 6'3 with a 34" inseam.
Full SRAM Force
Look KeO 2 Max pedals
Corsa Vuelta Lites (They seem to be nice wheels, no complaints so far)
The only thing I am changing is the seat post. FSA SL-280 has got to go. I don't have the budget to be a true weight weenie, but 330 grams are you kidding me?

Weight of bike with pedals is 17.1 lbs


----------

